# Delmar Bicycle By Simmons Hardware Co. (manufacturer)  ?



## Dweber (May 25, 2016)

Can anyone tell me who manufactured this bicycle for Simmons Hardware Co. called the Delmar?
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2016)

n36-37 Colson. Looks like at least the forks have been swapped out.




Bike should look similar to this when complete


----------



## ratina (May 25, 2016)

Nice, it's a long wheel base frame too!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2016)

ratina said:


> Nice, it's a long wheel base frame too!



Seems like most of them are LWB.


----------

